# Jacuzzi Tub



## sechome (Sep 16, 2005)

Is it rather difficult to replace a regular garden tub with a jacuzzi tub?  I would love to have a jacuzzi in my master but don't know how difficult it would be to replace my regular tub with a jacuzzi.  Has anybody done this?


----------



## Louise (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi there,  I have never personally done it before but I have it friend that had it done.  I will check with him and find out what I can for you.


----------



## sechome (Sep 17, 2005)

Ok...good deal.  thanks.


----------



## Bill (Sep 25, 2005)

there are j-tubs made to fit the same size and shape.  they are deeper than the standard tub.  difficulty is usually the drain and the tub surround.


----------



## Canadiver (Nov 13, 2005)

It is no harder to install a jetted tub than any other tub. Except you have to have an electrical connection for the pump, which has to be GFI for safety. When purchasing the tub make sure to get an air switch this way you can turn the jets on and off while in the tub.


----------

